# Gaining fat on Test E



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm 4 weeks in to my first (12 week) cycle. I'm sticking to 500mg of test e a week, 250 x 2 a week.

I'm putting weight and size on, but fat around the middle too.

My diet looks like this:

Monday to Friday

8am 3 X weetabix, two scoops of diet whey protein

10am one of either 7oz chicken, 2/3 tin of baked beans, 7oz chicken and rice, 7oz prawns and rice

11am banana and apple

12pm two scoops of diet whey protein

12:30 pm 4-5 mile run

2pm one of either 7oz chicken, 2/3 tin of baked beans, 7oz chicken and rice, 7oz prawns and rice

4pm one of either 7oz chicken, 2/3 tin of baked beans, 7oz chicken and rice, 7oz prawns and rice

6pm two scoops of diet whey protein

6:30pm-8pm - gym

8pm - 6 scrambled eggs and noodles, or steak, or fish with rice

11pm two scoops of diet whey protein

Weekends diet is probably a little less, but along these lines, and no cardio or weights as use it to rest.

I'm worried about cutting carbs too much as don't want to waste the test cycle by not having enough energy to feed muscle growth, but equally, don't want to put a load of fat on at the same time either.

My stats are 6 foot 3, 34 years old, 15 stone 1/4 currently. Around 25% bodyfat.

I have a propensity to put fat on easily, which is why I was hoping test would help me build muscle and not too much fat.

I've been going to the gym on and off for around 10 years, on a regular basis for the last 2.

Anything else I've forgotten to add, please let me know.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Seriously dude, if you are 25% fat and looking to bulk up, i think you have your prorities wrong in the first place


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Check how much calories your body needs and see if your eating the right amount?

Or it could be water since the test e is kicking in


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

So what's the advice then?

I've tried cutting down the body fat, but want to be bigger. Every time I try that I put the fat on at the same time. Kind of catch 22.


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

The advice I had been given by someone was to bulk up, and then cut..


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

x2 on water weight

Are you running an AI ?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sub97 said:


> The advice I had been given by someone was to bulk up, and then cut..


Whatever you do, stick to one goal for at least 2 month before accomodating the other. But at you BF you should be able to recomp pretty easily. Lower the cals.

It would help if you could tally up the calories and macros of the food you just wrote out


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

You do have carbs with every single meal you eat pretty much. Could be water your gaining, however this wont rapidly change that you thnik its fat.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Ha I got fat as f*ck on my Test E bulk, I wish I had cut! Body fat was too high to start with which equals 2 problems:


Increased aromatisation

You can't see subtle changes to body fat increases which you would if you started with a lower body fat.


I'll get it right eventually


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

I wouldnt bulk on test unless 8-10% personally.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

oldskoolcool said:


> I wouldnt bulk on test unless 8-10% personally.


Depends on your goal. Im about 15% and dont think im 'fat'. Gained around 6kgs lean muscle on my first bulk on test E (10 weeks and after PCT etc) and looked a lot better at 15% as body fats not too important to me at the mo so im going to have to disagree.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You will end up a fat mess bulking at 25% due to the fact you have a lot of fat to start with and are probably going to put more on.If you want to gain stregth rather than look decent then go for it,if you want to look good then cut to an acceptable bodyfat % and start from a decent base.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

What kind of diet has so many baked beans in ?? Banana AND apple? 6 full eggs.... I see a lot of unnecessary and useless kcal that could be swaped for more decent/productive food.

Well I would seriously consider dieting a bit "harder"... you know suffer a bit in the food biz. You don't need to feel stuffed all day to be able to gain.

I'm bulking and I'm hungry most part of the day... just to point that one....


----------



## venomx (Apr 18, 2010)

Keep a limit on sugar and saturated fats, keep estrogen at a good level, and do cardio every day.

More test isn't always better, you may be getting twice as much water retention with 500mg because the estrogen conversion is going to be loads higher.. so see how you respond to 250mg first, and if you need to - increase..

Also every single person responds differently to testosterone, alot of people can't feel it kick in untill 4-5 weeks. Wheras I can see and feel the effects within 24 hours... If test doesn't do what you want it to, there's nothing you can do about it providing your diet and training are consistent. Some people hardly gain anything wheras some gain lots... thats just the way it goes.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Use some nolvadex and drink more water with 5 g vit c,see what occurs in 10 days,it should p1ss out of you,if sodium intake realy is low...


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

First off, thanks for all the replies, really appreciate it.

I'll try to answer all the questions:

Diet - sorry if it wasn't clear, I meant one of baked beans, rice etc. So 10am might be two thirds of a tin of beans and chicken, or 50g of boiled rice and chicken, or prawns etc. But beans mights be at 10am, then have the rice option at 2pm etc. Also, drink around 3 litres of water a day.

I'm taking 0.25g or aramidex EOD, and 25mg of clomid EOD.

I hadn't thought the carbs were too high - couple of pieces of fruit, 50-100g of rice over the day, 1-2 tins of beans. Should I reduce those then? Or change them for other things?

I do 4 lots of 5 mile runs a week, Mon/Tue and Thur/Fri. Then 10 minutes cardio before gym session and 10 after, and do 4 gym sessions. So getting 1 hour 20 cardio through the gym a week and around 3 hours of running.

My problem with the lower body fat is even when I got down to 12 1/2 stone (I'm 6 foot 3), I still couldnt see my abs, but my arms and legs looked anorexic. I tend to hold fat around my lower stomach and love handles. I wanted to increased muscle size all over, whilst at the worst keeping the total weight of fat on my body the same. Ideally I'd love to bring it down.

Can you make decent gains on test without bulking the diet then? Everything I read, and the people I spoke to, said you need to eat big on test to make the gains muscle wise.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

ShaneB said:


> Depends on your goal. Im about 15% and dont think im 'fat'. Gained around 6kgs lean muscle on my first bulk on test E (10 weeks and after PCT etc) and looked a lot better at 15% as body fats not too important to me at the mo so im going to have to disagree.


OK but any more than 10-12% is fat for a bodybuilder and more fat = more estrogen = more sides when your trying to blow up lean with test using it in doses well over grams for best results you need to be lean otherwise you will not be very pretty.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

First off work out your daily calorie needs and add 500 to bulk or take away 500 to cut keep protein high and adjust carbs or fats thats sorted that, eating plenty of carbs whilst on test e will make you hold water big time hence no abbs do not confuse water with fat if your lean you will not need an ai or serm at doses 250-750mg if you want to reduce water add masteron and try a keto type diet or carb cycling some people just dont have abbs unless they hit the gear and gh hard even so true muscle gains are painfully slow so keep at it


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks very much for that oldskoolcool.

I've spent a long time wasting my time in the gym by not eating enough to gain muscle as too worried about gaining fat. Think I'm going to finish this course, then try and drop the fat slowly whilst keeping hold of any extra muscle I've gained.

Did the diet I'm on look okay to be sticking with please, or would you suggest any obvious changes?

Thanks.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

personally i dont buy into the "you need to be low body fat to do steroids". think of powerlifters, some if not most are far from lean. the way i look at it is bulk until im happy with the muscle i have then do some cutting cycles to hold on to the muscle while losing body fat. but thats just my opinion


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

safc49 said:


> personally i dont buy into the "you need to be low body fat to do steroids". think of powerlifters, some if not most are far from lean. the way i look at it is bulk until im happy with the muscle i have then do some cutting cycles to hold on to the muscle while losing body fat. but thats just my opinion


Well that depends on one's goals. The powerlifter is not interested in aesthetics but raw power, where as the body builder is the opposite. What is the point on putting on loads of muscle when you can't even see it? Yes you can cut after but why not cut before and do a much smarter, leaner bulk because now you can clearly see the changes that occur. I was watching a very recent seminar with Kai Green and his coach (can't remember his name) where he has turned the typical off season insane mega-get fat bulk into a leaner bulk and still get amazing, if not better results. Maybe we'll see a shift at the pro-level as to how they bulk in future - more isn't necessarily better.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Sub97 said:


> Thanks very much for that oldskoolcool.
> 
> I've spent a long time wasting my time in the gym by not eating enough to gain muscle as too worried about gaining fat. Think I'm going to finish this course, then try and drop the fat slowly whilst keeping hold of any extra muscle I've gained.
> 
> ...


Looks ok mate but i would move it about a little maybe have the fruit after your run/workouts the first thing your body wants after exercise is sugar it will not start repairing tissue/building muscle until your glycogen levels are replenished.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

rectus said:


> Well that depends on one's goals. The powerlifter is not interested in aesthetics but raw power, where as the body builder is the opposite. What is the point on putting on loads of muscle when you can't even see it? Yes you can cut after but why not cut before and do a much smarter, leaner bulk because now you can clearly see the changes that occur. I was watching a very recent seminar with Kai Green and his coach (can't remember his name) where he has turned the typical off season insane mega-get fat bulk into a leaner bulk and still get amazing, if not better results. Maybe we'll see a shift at the pro-level as to how they bulk in future - more isn't necessarily better.


True but as I said thats just my opinion. The way I look at it is fat will go on when bulking so not much point using up alot of time trying to lose fat when you could be gaining muscle. Then cut and it wont be long until those newly built muscles are clear to see. Plus the more muscle you have the more calories burned so should make fat loss a little quicker


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hmmm bulking at 25%? doesn't make sence.

Should reach a lower bf then start from there, you'll appreciate it more I'm what you'll see in the mirror. This game ain't about who can be the biggest or heaviest, you have to look muscular too.

Good luck


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

Looking at my diet though, I wasn't sure how to change it to keep enough calories to build muscle but not put on fat. It looked pretty clean to me.


----------

